# AUFRUF zum Pizzadoping....



## Coffee (20. Juli 2004)

wie schon im vorthread angekündigt hier der neue aufruf zum nächsten Pizzaplauder.

*Termin:   30. Juli Freitag*

natürlich altbekannter ort : Vecchia osteria

und zeit: 19 uhr

bei schönem wetter werde ich draussen reservieren   

also ich hoffe auf zahlreiches kommen bzw schreibt mal wer alles kommt wegen der reservierung.

danke und grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juli 2004)

unter Vorbehalt ja .....

Schwiegermamma hat am Samstag ihren 60ten und wir haben noch einige Songs einzuüben ... und wie ich meine "Band" kenne, wird das wieder alles auf die letzte Minute, sprich Freitag Abend hinauslaufen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (20. Juli 2004)

logo - ich bin dabei  

cu
subbnkaschber


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Juli 2004)

freitag den 30 ten schauts gut bei mir aus.bin mal wieder dabei.


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juli 2004)

Oh Mann, ich muß schon wieder passen, hab bis 20 Uhr Dienst, das heißt ich wäre frühestens viertel halb zehn in Nürnberg, wenn nicht noch ein Einsatz dazwischenkommt!

Und am Samstag muß ich schon um sieben in der Früh wieder anfangen!

Warum fällt der Pizzaplaudertermin eigentlich grundsätzlich auf meine Spätschicht!!

So ein .......  

wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!


----------



## blacksurf (21. Juli 2004)

Pizzaaaa, immer her damit, so frisch gedopt fährt es sich besser.
Und unter Freunden die neuesten Rezepte austauschen ist immer gut  


Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (21. Juli 2004)

Unter Vorbehalt dabei. Bring evtl nen frisch Infizierten mit...


----------



## Frazer (21. Juli 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Vorbehalt dabei. Bring evtl nen frisch Infizierten mit...



Und den alt gedienten lässte daheim oder wie?!?!   

Na gut, dann komm ich halt alleine   

Ich sag mal auch unter Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## sunflower (21. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Und den alt gedienten lässte daheim oder wie?!?!
> 
> Na gut, dann komm ich halt alleine
> 
> Ich sag mal auch unter Vorbehalt zu.


Wie war das?! Über 18 und 1,20?!  Dachte du bist schon groß und kriegst's auch alleine hin, der Mutti Bescheid zu sagen... 

Also, dann sunny mit evtl frisch Infiziertem und Altgedientem (ebenfalls unter Vorbehalt) macht 3 Plätzchen an der Sonne (bei gutem Wetter ) Notiert?!


----------



## showman (21. Juli 2004)

Zwei mal am Start  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2004)

Ich komm warscheinlich nicht...ich m uß auf ne Hochzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (22. Juli 2004)

ich löse mal einen Fahrschein, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob mir das zeilich reicht (wieso hab ich zum Pizza-Termin eigentlich nie Zeit   )


----------



## TortureKing (22. Juli 2004)

Prioritäten ?  

........ ok, ich sitze schon wieder mal im Glashaus


----------



## Frazer (22. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm warscheinlich nicht...ich m uß auf ne Hochzeit




Hoffentlich nicht die eigene    
Wobei ich mal behaupte, des wüßte ich   

Aber mal ehrlich: an nem Freitag auf ne Hochzeit?!


----------



## aprillaprill (23. Juli 2004)

dürfen geckickte user auch kommen e a 30 40 täte nichts lieber


----------



## TortureKing (23. Juli 2004)

klaro, würde uns / mich sogar freuen ... und wenn´s nur dafür ist gegenseitig festzustellen, das alle garnicht so schlimm sind


----------



## Coffee (24. Juli 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen geckickte user auch kommen e a 30 40 täte nichts lieber




klaro darf er, ich hatte es ihm bereits beim letzten mal mehrfach angeboten. er ist willkommen. denke sogar das sich dann persönlich vielelicht vieles klären lässt.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palmer Jr. (24. Juli 2004)

super


----------



## Techniker (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
da bin ich wieder.
Auch wenn <i>schwer</i> angeschlagen.
Ich würde mich gerne mal wieder in die Runde trauen.
Allerdings bräuchte ich gerne eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von/nach Röthenbach/Peg.


----------



## TortureKing (25. Juli 2004)

Techniker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da bin ich wieder.
> Auch wenn <i>schwer</i> angeschlagen.
> Ich würde mich gerne mal wieder in die Runde trauen.
> Allerdings bräuchte ich gerne eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von/nach Röthenbach/Peg.


Wir können ja gemeinsam hinfahren .... Subbnkaschber und ich fahren so um 18:00 Uhr gemütlich in Eibach los ... mit dem Bike


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2004)

@ techniker,

frag mal den frazer. bzw. kanns du evtl bis zum hauptbahnhof mit der bahn fahren und von dort zurück??


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

Techniker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da bin ich wieder.
> .



A kind of magic...

Welcome home...


Ich muß immer noch auf die Hochzeit


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2004)

@ alti,

dann red dem paar einfach ein, das eine heirat echt nix ist usw..damit du kommen kannst *lach*

coffee


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> dann red dem paar einfach ein, das eine heirat echt nix ist usw..damit du kommen kannst *lach*
> 
> coffee



und Ich dachte immer Deine Ehe ist harmonisch...Abgründe tun sich auf...


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2004)

@ coffee,

du hast da was missverstanden. ich bin ja schon verheiratet und ich heirate auch ncih am freitag wo pizzaplauder ist *gg* es geht doch nur um das du kommen kannst   verstehst du das denn nicht...wir wollen dich dabei haben.....  

grüße coffee

P.S. bei mir ist alles harmonisch wie immer ;-)


----------



## Frazer (26. Juli 2004)

Techniker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da bin ich wieder.
> Auch wenn <i>schwer</i> angeschlagen.
> Ich würde mich gerne mal wieder in die Runde trauen.
> Allerdings bräuchte ich gerne eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von/nach Röthenbach/Peg.




Deine Mitfahrgelegenheit ist gebucht   
RUF MICH AN!!! Zwecks terminlicher Absprache natürlich   

Tel. Nr haste grad per PM bekommen....


----------



## Techniker (27. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Mitfahrgelegenheit ist gebucht
> RUF MICH AN!!! Zwecks terminlicher Absprache natürlich
> 
> Tel. Nr haste grad per PM bekommen....



Ähm,
ja also.
Wie schon ein chines. Sprichwort sagt:
Die schnell im Vorpreschen sind, sind auch schnell im Rückzug.
Mit anderen Worten:
Ich kann wahrscheinlich am Freitag nich.
Aber das steht noch nich 100%ig fest,
jedoch leider zu 85%.
Trotzdem viel Spaß und gute Pizzen.
Eua Deschnigga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2004)

hey techniker,

wieso denn jetzt schon wieder ne absage????


grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (29. Juli 2004)

noch einmal schlafen


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2004)

so, tisch ist bestellt für heute abend. für 19 Uhr. bei schönem wetter an der frischen luft *gg* hoff ich. habs zumindest extra gesagt    freu mich schon auf euch


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juli 2004)

hihi...noch 11 stunden
 


Hab jetzt schon Pizzahunger
ich scheine verfressen zu sein  


blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (30. Juli 2004)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2004)

@ alti,

danke, wir wünschen dir auch viel spaß, bei dem heissen wetter vielleicht im anzug!!vieleicht noch der schwarze *gg*

nee, schade das du mal wieder nciht kommen kannst.


coffee

@blacksurf, verfressen? wir? niemals


----------



## MiBinger (30. Juli 2004)

Hey Coffee,
bin erst seit kurzem am Start und wollte mal fragen
ob dieses Treffen regelmässig stattfindet und quasi
schon legendär ist unter den Forumler?
Würde auch gerne kommen, aber gerade 'von höherer Stelle'
aus mitgeteilt bekommen, dass ich heute abend schon woanders
bin   
Aber falls Ihr das mal wiederholt würd ich gschwind von Stuggi
rüberbrennen, denn pizzaessen kommt ja gleich nach biken   
Ausserdem find ich es super das persönlicher Kontakt ermöglicht und
gepflegt wird - weiter so!

Grüsse von mibinger...


----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2004)

@ MiBinger,

jepp, ist inzwischen zu einem festen bestandteil unseres forums geworden *GG* so alle 4 - 6 wochen kannst du damit rechnen das coffee einen neuen pizzaplauder ins leben ruft. immer gleicher ort, gleiche uhrzeit ;-)

also einfach regelmäßig hier lesen. ich kündige meist 14 - 8 tage vorher an. damit jeder planen kann   

schade das du heute nicht kannst

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juli 2004)

... und wieder haben wir kein Foto gemacht ..... naja, haben ja auch wieder welche gefehlt .... ea0815-4711 z.B. und ich hatte mich schon gefreut ner fröhlichen Aussöhnung beiwohnen zu dürfen ...... Freudentränen in den Augen .... so gabs eben nur wieder ne ordentliche Portion Lachfalten und ich hab ea´s Nudeln eben mitgegessen .... Altis Pizza auch ..... Hunger hab ich aber trotzdem schon wieder ...... wann ist der nächste Pizzaplauder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (31. Juli 2004)

nu jammer nich....... es war doch trotzdem lustig. ich sach nur showmans gardasee geschichten,unser aerodynamiker, und die kontrolllbesuche   

btw. jo ruf mal ein retrobiken wieder aus


----------



## Coffee (31. Juli 2004)

herrlich herrlich. gestern hatten wir wirlich alles, 2 turteltäubchen, den mann mit dem windkanal im wohnzimmer, gruselgeschcihten vom gardasee, der mann der nicht genug bekommt und mr. vorsicht blond im anmarsch ;-))

war wirklich nett. hat mir richtig gut gefallen. schade das unser freund aus der ddd fraktion nciht da war. hätten uns gerne versöhnt. der champus war schon bestellt *gg* tortoureking hat extra seine radschuhe angelassen ;-)) und showman kam mit fullface  

ok, ich mache mir die tage gedanken um den nächsten termin *kalenderblätter* ist irgendwer im august irgendwann im urlaub??


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (31. Juli 2004)

Hach, ja schee wars  mit Euch
Wann machen wir die nächste Eisdielentour???
Wir können auch für Schaulustige eine paar Kontrollstationen
einbauen  


Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (31. Juli 2004)

Lustiger Abend   jetzt kann ich auch mal ein Gesicht zu den Nicks im Forum zuordnen   und    wer wurde kontrolliert


----------



## Frazer (31. Juli 2004)

Jooo, war doch mal wieder ganz lustig gestern, nur hab ich das Gefühl, als werden die Pizzen kleiner, ich hatte scho wieder Hunger, als ich daheim war   




			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Wann machen wir die nächste Eisdielentour???




Wie wärs denn am Do nach dem Veste-Biken mitm Abstecher zu ner Eisdiele? Sowas solls doch sogar in Fürth geben, oder???   


Nachdem übrigens meine Waage vorhin scho wieder a paar Gramm mehr angezeigt hat, bin ich drauf und dran, zu suchen, was ich an meinem Bike noch an Gewicht sparen kann..... ich mein, wer brauch eigentlich ne Schaltung


----------



## blacksurf (31. Juli 2004)

@ Frazer 

gute Idee ...Donnerstag!
in Cadolzburg am berühmten Eisberg
gibts lecker Eis
 

Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (2. August 2004)

Do ist immer ein Scheiß Tag .....


----------



## Beelzebub (2. August 2004)

da sagste was


----------

